# Just quick pic of my modest gym



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

My garage gym , no electric no heating ,currently I'm in the gym at 4c lol , all bought more lockdown on market place etc , total cost everything 250 , prices gone mad now , cant get olympic set for sensible money so standard for now 

lights from 12v big battery , excellent coverage battery lasts 3 months on one charge ,working out 4 times a week, for comparison the space is 10ft x 10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice set up. The standard 1" barbell and plates are fine for most people most of the time.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

The only thing I can see that's lacking is total weight but overall that's a decent home set up.

People really have been spoiled with gyms

Don't forget that Arnold and co largely built their size using free weights, body weight and limited machines.

Re 1" diameter plates and bars your muscles can't tell the difference between that and Olympic ones, I'm in the exact same boat and doing just fine.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

swole troll said:


> The only thing I can see that's lacking is total weight but overall that's a decent home set up.
> 
> People really have been spoiled with gyms
> 
> ...


 Hi swole troll , I have surprisingly 200kg in the gym ,55kg in the 2 x12.5kg and 2 x 15kg dumbells , theres 40kg on tricep bar for skull crushers , on top of that 2x20 2x10,6x5kg , 2x 2.5 and 4x 1.25 , with bar its about 110kg of floor plates , the bar is gd for 140 to 150 kg I reckon , and my bench squat or dead are not there yet Haha ,


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi swole troll , I have surprisingly 200kg in the gym ,55kg in the 2 x12.5kg and 2 x 15kg dumbells , theres 40kg on tricep bar for skull crushers , on top of that 2x20 2x10,6x5kg , 2x 2.5 and 4x 1.25 , with bar its about 110kg of floor plates , the bar is gd for 140 to 150 kg I reckon , and my bench squat or dead are not there yet Haha ,


 I've had 220kg on a standard bar before. It flexed a bit but was fine. Think it was rated to 150kg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## Brodhurst (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice one mate, know the feeling of working out in the cold garage.


----------



## TRT (Nov 19, 2015)

Brodhurst said:


> Nice one mate, know the feeling of working out in the cold garage.


 i got one of those 15 quid "halogen" heaters in mine now, flick it on when i take my caffeine pill 30 mins pre-workout. game-changer


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

TRT said:


> i got one of those 15 quid "halogen" heaters in mine now, flick it on when i take my caffeine pill 30 mins pre-workout. game-changer


 I just put a jumper on.

I don't find it that cold really once you get going.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Got bored of my bluetooth speaker going flat too quick and not getting the gym rocking haha , had all of it lying around garage , 2 speakers from the sony headunit, sounds pretty good for old skool stuff ,runs off a 75a battery and should last a month on average volume


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

You really need to hook this lot upto a spin bike/dynamo - you'd never need to charge the battery again; just 5 mins warm up cardio per day would sort!


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> You really need to hook this lot upto a spin bike/dynamo - you'd never need to charge the battery again; just 5 mins warm up cardio per day would sort!


 Good idea hmgs , was thinking a trickle charge solar panel , but may look into that


----------

